# Strela Old & New



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Paul.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul, i like the Strela's but would rather have no date than one at 4.30,cheers fred.


----------



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)

hi fred would have agreed with you at one time but since i retired its nice to have the date as i never get to see a paper, and i never think to click the clock on the pc it's easier to look at my wrist , cheers bandylegss.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice










Expect to see them on the Photo Gallery very soon


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul, it's not that i don't like a date on my watch, i do, just dont like them much in the 4 or 5 o clock position, much better IMO at the 6 mark, squares up the dial and makes it look more balanced to me. like the one below,cheers fred.


----------



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)

hi fred now that is neat tidy and does look classy.

paul.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> would rather have no date than one at 4.30


I like the 4.30 date, my favourite Zenith uses it too.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice Strelas Paul, I wouldn't mind either.


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Very nice, Paul









Do you know the date of the one on the right?

I got a chance to see a new one (like yours) with the white dial. Both are really sharp









Enjoy, Sir


----------

